# What Browser Do You Use?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefox kept locking up my computer for whatever reason so I switched browsers to Opera. 

What do you use?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 19, 2010)

Safari. I like the animals and natives.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 19, 2010)

I am torn at the moment. I am still loyal to Firefox overall, but it currently has a bug where pages "disappear". So I've been using Chrome quite a bit recently.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 19, 2010)

I use Startpage.


----------



## Herald (Jan 19, 2010)

I use the Tabula Rasa browser. It is free of all cookies every time I use it. It has no memory of any misspellings, errors, or stupid online comments. When I close the browser it wipes every thing clean. I get a fresh start the next time I log in.


----------



## Curt (Jan 19, 2010)

I use a Mac AND I use Google Chrome. I had issues with FireFox, which I really liked. But, alas, I had to switch.


----------



## KMK (Jan 19, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Firefox kept locking up my computer for whatever reason...


 
This is why I voted, "I use a Mac."


----------



## Bald_Brother (Jan 19, 2010)

Chrome. Minimalist and hard working. The Puritan of browsers.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 19, 2010)

Just started using Chrome...was using Firefox before that.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm partial to safari's "top pages" feature where you can have 6, 12, or 24 of your favorite websites always available.


----------



## LeeD (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefox here 98% of the time and the other 2% is Chrome.


----------



## jambo (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefox. 

I did try Safari for a while but did not think it was as good as Firefox although I did like the top pages feature. I like the add-ons that come with Firefox and like the layout.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 19, 2010)

Have been using Firefox without problems for the most part, but have just started a trial run with Opera, since I'm switching everything to open source anyway.


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefox 4 me


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Have been using Firefox without problems for the most part, but have just started a trial run with Opera, since I'm switching everything to open source anyway.


 Umm...  ... Firefox _*is *_Open Source, Wayne.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 19, 2010)

As of today, I have switched to Chrome...and I don't think I will turn back.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 19, 2010)

I use Opera. Firefox kept locking up.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been using Chrome for a couple months now. Was a Firefox user for a few years, but it was too slow and too "busy". I like the simplicity of Chrome.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 19, 2010)

For those of you that use Opera, how did you choose it? What benefits does it offer. I know nothing about it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 19, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I'm partial to safari's "top pages" feature where you can have 6, 12, or 24 of your favorite websites always available.


 
Firefox has something similar, by the way. How many are visible depends on how long each label is-- PB or Puritan Board, for example. I have room for 15 and haven't really shortened any, so 24 would be doable.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 19, 2010)

I am somewhat new to Chrome, but I love it. It seems to have all the functionality of Firefox, but runs so much leaner. It is perfect for my netbook.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 19, 2010)

Tripel said:


> For those of you that use Opera, how did you choose it? What benefits does it offer. I know nothing about it.


I like Operas tabbed browsing and its speed dial functions. I chose it because I thought it would be compatible with the Opera Mini I had on my PDA.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jan 19, 2010)

Safari.


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2010)

I said 'other'. I use SeaMonkey most of the time on Linux; I use Firefox when on Windows (which I am at the moment.)


----------



## Idelette (Jan 19, 2010)

I use Safari and am very satisfied with it!


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 19, 2010)

Usually I use Firefox, though my PC also has Opera and Chrome installed, both of which I also use, often all three will be running at once. Or at least, I did have all three, until my PC'c hard drives crashed a few weeks back; now it doesn't run at all.
Currently I'm using Safari on a friend's Mac notebook I've borrowed.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 19, 2010)

I did mis-speak, Fred. Thanks for the correction.

EDIT: Hey, wait a minute! Open Source is obscure and not used by anybody. Firefox isn't obscure and everybody uses it. Opera is obscure and makes me think I'm some sort of geek, but without any of the work. So there.


----------



## beej6 (Jan 20, 2010)

Safari on Mac, though I have also used Firefox, Sunrise, and Chrome too.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel like I'm out of step with the rest of society. I use IE.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Have been using Firefox without problems for the most part, but have just started a trial run with Opera, since I'm switching everything to open source anyway.


 
You're backwards. Opera is closed source (gratis free) and Firefox is open source (libre free).

But for what it's worth, I use Chrome when in Windows (not too often, although that is the case now) and Firefox on free Unices. I used to use Chrome on Linux, but lately I've been using OpenBSD and OpenSolaris to which Chrome has not been ported. 

Opera is nice too though.

But I'll vote Firefox.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 20, 2010)

blhowes said:


> I feel like I'm out of step with the rest of society. I use IE.


 
Gasp!


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been using Firefox but just downloaded Chrome today and started using it for the first time. I love it so far.


----------



## Mathetes (Jan 20, 2010)

Currently using Chrome here.



jpfrench81 said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I'm out of step with the rest of society. I use IE.
> ...


 
Actually, the latest iteration of IE isn't too bad. It's much more lightweight and secure than it used to be. However, it will probably always be a popular target for hackers.


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 21, 2010)

Safari


----------



## brian.hoostal (Jan 21, 2010)

I've had the best luck recently with Opera


----------



## Wayne (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm noticing a problem with Opera: When I come to the Puritan Board and click the little button to jump to the last post in a thread, it doesn't work; just goes to the start of that thread.


----------



## mvdm (Jan 21, 2010)

Wayne said:


> I'm noticing a problem with Opera: When I come to the Puritan Board and click the little button to jump to the last post in a thread, it doesn't work; just goes to the start of that thread.


 
I thought that was happening with Opera as well, but recently noticed my cursor was "busy" as if the loading wasn't done. So I waited a few seconds, then watched it jump to the last post. Perhaps Opera just goes through an extra step {starting at the first entry} and then makes the jump {to the last entry}.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

IE for me. I have firefox and have used it at times, but for whatever reason I just stay with IE.


----------



## Berean (Jan 21, 2010)

It seems that Chrome (for Windows) is still Beta. Any idea when it will go gold or GA (General Availability) to the public?


----------



## Michael (Jan 24, 2010)

4 days in with Google Chrome....really surprised at how much better I like it. I chose Firefox in the poll above. Too bad I can't switch.


----------



## Curt (Jan 24, 2010)

Mathetes said:


> Currently using Chrome here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is, indeed, its biggest weakness.


----------



## Berean (Jan 24, 2010)

I installed Chrome also 4 days ago. 4.0.249.78 beta (36714). This version accepts plugins/addons/extensions. There aren't as many as Firefox, but you can get AdblockPlus which is great. I'm not ready to desert the latest FF 3.6 which is faster than 3.5, but I do like Chrome. I like it much better than Opera or Safari for Windows as a second browser.


----------



## Michael (Jan 24, 2010)

Chrome is very simple, smooth, fast, and intuitive. I only need some time to tell how *safe* it is. Firefox was great at keeping all sorts of dangerous nonsense from sneaking through...


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 24, 2010)

After reading some of the comments, I changed to Chrome.


----------



## TheDow (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish I could change. I originally used Firefox exclusively because of the extension capabilities. I used XMarks to sync my bookmarks across all of my computers. No matter which of my four various computers I used, a site bookmarked on one made its way to the others. I also liked AdBlock, as others have said. With Chrome's recent implementation of extensions, I can now say that I use Chrome exclusively on my laptop. It's SO MUCH FASTER. This is a note I wrote on my Facebook profile.



> Dear Firefox...I've been seeing a new browser lately...
> 
> I thought you should know, I've been using Chrome for the last couple days. It's not that I don't really enjoy the time we spend together, I do. It's just that...well...lately it seems you've really gained some pounds. You're not as slim and sleek as you used to be. You still look great, don't get me wrong. You just...well, it's like you can't keep up with my computing anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael (Jan 25, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> After reading some of the comments, I changed to Chrome.


I'd love to hear what you think after a few days...


----------

